# My Bachelor Pad & New Recliner



## Lon (May 3, 2017)

My new State of the Art Power Recliner was delivered yesterday and O Boy do these ancient bones of mine appreciate it.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 3, 2017)

Very nice!!!
Where's the 65"tv


----------



## Lon (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Callie (May 3, 2017)

Oh YEAH, that recliner looks super comfy! Enjoy it!


----------



## Iodine (May 3, 2017)

Very nice Lon.  My husband loves his recliner too.  I like the black chair with the foot stool.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 3, 2017)

Very nice. What a neat little pad you have there.


----------



## Manatee (May 3, 2017)

When we moved back to Florida we bought "his and hers" recliners.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2017)

Looks good Lon, enjoy!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 3, 2017)

Looking good


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 4, 2017)

Now, if you follow todays guidelines, you need to find a woman you're not gonna like so you can give her all that wonderful stuff! :hatoff:


----------



## terry123 (May 4, 2017)

Very comfy looking Lon.  Enjoy!


----------



## Lon (May 4, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Now, if you follow todays guidelines, you need to find a woman you're not gonna like so you can give her all that wonderful stuff! :hatoff:



No way TEX    Been there twice and at my age it's out of the question.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 10, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Very nice!!!
> Where's the 65"tv



Better yet........where are the wild women?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 10, 2017)

*​Love the layout of your space. Seems very efficient.*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 10, 2017)

Neat stuff Lon, enjoy!  I know you do!


----------



## tnthomas (May 10, 2017)

Nice recliner, and overall  living space.   TV needs an upgrade, here is a reasonably priced RCA 55" Class - Full HD, LED TV - 1080p., at Walmart.

many good buys at this size, in this price range.


----------



## Camper6 (May 13, 2017)

Your pictures are an inspiration.

I'm going to clean up my place starting today.

Small apartments without good storage space soon look full of junk.

When I moved I brought over too much stuff with me.  Gradually getting rid of it but still taking too long to look good.

"Order, or a semblance of order.  Even when there is none."  I don't know where the quote came from but it fits me fine.


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Nice recliner, and overall  living space.   TV needs an upgrade, here is a reasonably priced RCA 55" Class - Full HD, LED TV - 1080p., at Walmart.
> 
> many good buys at this size, in this price range.


yy

Upgrade?    My TV is better & larger than your suggestion.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 14, 2017)

Hi, Lon. I'm going to be joining you with my own pad. I live in a college town, so finding a pad is going to be hard. Take care.
Rick


----------



## Manatee (Jun 25, 2017)

We just bought a french door fridge, hallelujah, I don't have to get down on all fours to look for (and sometimes find) things in the bottom, back of the fridge.


----------

